# ¿Qué significa LSI? [respecto a memorias]



## maxis (Sep 26, 2006)

Necesito hacer 1 trabajo d investigacion y no encuentro el significado de la sigla LSI, el informe es sobre dispositivos d almacenamiento d información d estado solido.
Aprovecho para pedir si alguien tiene algun material, a nivel tecnico sobre el tema, q me lo pueda pasar.
Desde ya grax.


----------



## eidtech (Sep 26, 2006)

LSI = Large Scale Integration

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/VLSI


----------

